# the chosen one



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

i have had my fighting fish for over a year now. his name is the chosen one. his tank was getting alittle boring so i put in some bamboo plants. 2 to be exact. after a copuple months it got even boring so i put in a apple snail. a couple a months later it got boring again. so i put in 3 white cloud mountian minnows. ever since i got them, they have been doing great with each other...except one thing...MY BAMBOO. that darn snail has been eating it..but i dont care...it odesnt bother me. they were only a couple of dollers.
if any one has any questions about anythign about betts snails or even any aqutic life then emailme the question and i will get back to you
[email protected]


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

How big is the Tank ?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry I dun really know what you mean through your post?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I really don't expect a response RC. The post wasn't well written and there is no background. It was the posters only post also.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

evoracer said:


> i have had my fighting fish for over a year now. his name is the chosen one. his tank was getting alittle boring so i put in some bamboo plants. 2 to be exact. after a copuple months it got even boring so i put in a apple snail. a couple a months later it got boring again. so i put in 3 white cloud mountian minnows. ever since i got them, they have been doing great with each other...except one thing...MY BAMBOO. that darn snail has been eating it..but i dont care...it odesnt bother me. they were only a couple of dollers.
> if any one has any questions about anythign about betts snails or even any aqutic life then emailme the question and i will get back to you
> [email protected]


what size tank you have? how you know the fish is boring or you got bored? the bamboo maybe worthless but i don't see why don't you try to keep it alive? plus what is the point of this post? 

plus if i have question about betta, i would rather email RC or just post the question here.


----------

